# Want a Camera Mobile. Any Advices??



## sauyadav (Dec 12, 2007)

I want to buy a Camera Mobile. My Budget is around Rs. 12,000.
My requirements are following : 


A good camera (at least 2MP)
good Music capabilities
at least support 2 GB memory card
Have S60 OS & good performance
Also I have two questions more. 

Is it possible to upgrade Mobile's J2ME Virtual Machine as it is in PC?
Is it possible to upgrade S60 OS
Is it possible to install an OS on Sony Ericsson Mobiles


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 12, 2007)

Why?...why do u need an OS 4 ur mobile?  When u go 4 OS based mobiles u r going 2 loss music quality; slows down with s/w installs;and frequently hangs.

Go for some Sony Ericsson.They can do all dat job a mob with OS can do.

I suggest K790i,good  4 Cam 'n' Music.Take w610i if u r interested in music than in imaging(I think w610i can be flashed with super cam drivers 2 increase image quality).

At last,  if u can't live with an OS mobile then go for N73 imaging edition.Its cost is around 13k.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 12, 2007)

sauyadav said:
			
		

> I want to buy a Camera Mobile. My Budget is around Rs. 12,000.
> My requirements are following :
> 
> 
> ...




Nokia 5700



			
				sauyadav said:
			
		

> [*]Is it possible to upgrade Mobile's J2ME Virtual Machine as it is in PC?
> [*]Is it possible to upgrade S60 OS
> [*]Is it possible to install an OS on Sony Ericsson Mobiles



1. NO, unless firmware is updated (provided the manufacturer issues an update to KVM)
2. NO
3. NO

Next time, kindly post in the appropriate section (for e.g. Mobile Monsters for queries like these).


----------



## sauyadav (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you very much.
5700 is really what i needed. Though its camera is not that good.

Another couple of questions I have. Is it possible to run Brew application on 5700 by any way (By virtual machine or Emulator)

Also is there an emulator of GBA for Mobiles.


----------

